# I feel such a newbie.. :roll:



## angelofwhimsy (Dec 11, 2011)

So, I can't really seem to find this anywhere exactly.. If a female is pregnant, will she not go back into season? I've had my mice in together for 8 days today, on the first 2 days, lots of squeaking, lots of obvious interest and attempts at mating from the male, then all settled down and the third day, one or two softer squeaks but little else, then 4 days of nothing, living peacefully together, eating, drinking and sleeping together, obviously relaxed in eachothers company and I figured "woohoo, she's pregnant!" only this morning I've heard a couple of squeaks from their box :roll: nothing as intense as the first round when they were first introduced and I've not seen him trying anything but they seem perfectly happy and it's not like a fighting kind of squeak, more her 'oh push off!' type squeak. Does this mean she's coming/come into season again? And if so, does that mean she's not likely to be pregnant? I'll leave her in there anyways, I just want to work out how long I might have to wait for pinkies


----------



## ThatCertainGlow (Jun 23, 2012)

She is most likely pregnant. However, many does will still allow mating, up to around 2 or less weeks before delivery, in my experience. I'm not sure why it does seem to be when she would have otherwise cycled. :? If they come on time from the first 'mating' sounds, then you know she's just erm, friendly like that. I would for sure remove her a week before the timing on the first possible mating (19-21 days). If she doesn't give birth, assume the second mating is the time to count from, instead.

Good luck! ,
Zanne


----------



## angelofwhimsy (Dec 11, 2011)

Okay thank you! This is my first attempt at breeding so I'm absolutely dying with impatience :lol: but hopefully it'll only be another couple of weeks to go, I'll leave her in with him another week then let her settle into a box so she has plenty of time to settle and nest before anything else happens, and hopefully by then she'll be showing anyways


----------

